# The Pencoed Reptile Centre



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

New reptile centre opening on March the first at the Pencoed Garden Centre on the Pencoed College site.. All your animals , food and accessories all at unbeatable prices..


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

*Full Pencoed Reptile Centre Address*

The Pencoed Reptile Centre
Pencoed College
Pencoed,
Bridgend, 
Mid Glamorgan 
CF35 5LG


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pencoed*

Also big pet store announced for the garden centre should be a great day out when complete


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Fail :lol2:


----------

